# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  ▌▒ أذكار الصباح والمساء ▒▌ °•°•°•°• حملة أهلاً رمضان ... سجلي حضورك

## أم أسما

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حياكن الله أخواتي الغاليات في برنامج اهلاً رمضان

هذه الصفحة لأذكار الصباح والمساء.. أرجو من جميع المشاركات في البرنامج قراءتها 

كل صباح ومساء .. وتسجيل حضورهن هنا في هذه الصفحة









رجاء للأخوات الكريمات .. هذه الصفحة فقط لتسجيل اتمام قراءتكن للأذكار.. حتى نلتزم جميعاً ونتشجع .. ويكون بكتابة التالي:

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "أو المساء" ))



وحياكن الله أخواتي ..

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في... 
تعرف على معنى كلمة رمضان

----------


## دلوعه حماده

يزاج الله خير

----------


## أم أسما

*(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء" ))*

----------


## فتاة راك

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" ))

----------


## shoshouae

يزاج الله خير

----------


## so0sa

بحمد الله ومنته اتممت قراءة أذكار المساء 

يزاج الله خير

----------


## جالكلين الشرق

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم الاسلام والمسلمين

----------


## dxb banker

يزاج الله ألف خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## فراوله1

يزاج الله خير اختي الغالية

----------


## UmSawaf

*
(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء" ))*

----------


## لورا79

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء

----------


## العبدولية

*(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء" ))*

----------


## pink 7

جزااااج الله خير اختي الكريمـــه ,,, وجعله في ميزااان حسناااتج أنشاءالله ,,,

----------


## سجايا_الروح

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء

----------


## Wolves_grl

يزاج الله الف خير حبووبه,,

وان شاء الله اليوم الصبح بقوم وبقرااه وبسجل حضوري ^_^

----------


## الأميرة الحائرة

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "أو المساء" ))

----------


## Bint_uae

الحمدلله اتممت اذكار الصباح

----------


## اشواق نونا

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "

----------


## شما المحيربي

و انا وياكم بعد 


........
بالتوفيق غناتي ... والله يرزقج من حلاله إن شاء الله .. ويرزقج من أوسع أبوابه ^_^

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ^_^

----------


## nonaanona

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح 
مشكورة جداً علي هذه الأذكار وجزاكي الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتك أن شاء الله

----------


## عود معتق

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" ))

----------


## قمره

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "أو المساء
قمره

----------


## غلاي ميمو

يزاج الله خير و الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## abeer k

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح 

جزاك الله ألف خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك 

دعواتكم لي أخواتي العزيزات بأن يسخر الله قلب أمي وأبي وأرتبط بالزوج الصالح الذي أتمناه يا رب العالمين

أمانة لا تنسوني من صالح دعائكم. :Sobhan: 

 :Sob7an:

----------


## aiyam

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "أو المساء" ))
جزاج الله خير

----------


## تركواز

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" ))




مشكوره ويزاج الله خير

----------


## ام ســالم

جزاج الله الف خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## وردة الحكم

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" ))

ويعطيج العافية وربي يجزيج الجنة

----------


## Wolves_grl

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح 

أسمحولي تأخرت لاني وصلت البييت متأخره يادوب رتبت الاغراض وقمت اصلي ضحى,,

بس الحمدالله وانا بالسياره كنت اقرا الاذكار والحمدالله خلصتهن ^_^

----------


## mma

الحمدلله قريت ....

----------


## سجايا_الروح

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## طفلة1984

الحمد لله قرات اذكار الصباح
بالتوفيق لنـــــــــــــــا

----------


## M!$$ N0N0

*(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ))

يزاج الله خير*

----------


## زلال2008

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء" ))


جعله الله في ميزان حسناااتج ..

----------


## *أم الريامي*

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## ملكة البحر

يزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## weda3iyya

يزاج الله ألف خير أتممت قراءة الأذكار

----------


## الوفية33

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء" ))

----------


## لولو&&

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء" ))

----------


## شموخ_85

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء))

----------


## ام الصيصان

يزاج الله خير

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء ^__^

----------


## أحلى بنوتة99

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء ^__^

----------


## غــ زايد ــلا

الســــــــــــلام عليـــــــــــــكم

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار *المساء* ))

----------


## دهن عووووود

جزاكم الله خير وبارك الله فيكم وفقكم لما تحبونه وترضوه  :Rasool1:

----------


## دهن عووووود

الحمدلله رب العالمين وجزاكم الله خير وفقكم لمل تحبونه وترضوه اجمعين :Sobhan:

----------


## سجايا_الروح

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء

----------


## جـورية العين

بارك الله فيج وجوزيتي الجنه

----------


## طفلة1984

قرات اذكار الصباح والمساء

----------


## مروهاج

*بحمد الله ومنته اتممت قراءة أذكار المساء 
وسيتم الحفظ باذن واحد احد*

----------


## بنوتة_قطر

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "أو المساء" ))

----------


## Wolves_grl

بحمد الله ومنته اتممت قراءة أذكار المساء

----------


## أم الأطفال

حمد الله ومنته اتممت قراءة أذكار المساء 

يزاج الله خير

----------


## غرشوبة2007

جزاج الله خيرا 

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء" ))

----------


## لاتغرك ضحكتي

جزاج الله الف خيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير

----------


## Kitten

يزاج الله الف خير وجعله ربي في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## طفلة1984

اتممت قراءة اذكار الصباح والمساء

----------


## هنايف

*بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء*

----------


## وردة الحكم

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار "المساء" ))

----------


## فن القفطان

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء" ))

----------


## حايرة7

يزاج الله كل خير

----------


## مكيااجي

جزاج الله خير قريتها كلها وان شاءالله بداوم عليها

----------


## نعنونه

بارك الله فيج
يزاج الله خير

----------


## كلي رزانة

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار "أو المساء" ))

----------


## الأميرة الحائرة

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "أو المساء" ))

----------


## Wolves_grl

*بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ,,

بس جنه ناقص بحاول أيب لكم شراته واذا ما قدرت بكتبه ان شاء الله,,


*

----------


## غــ زايد ــلا

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ))

جزآآآآج ربي ألـــــف خيـــر ع الطــــرح المميـــــز حبيبتــــــي

فــــي ميــــزان حسنــــــاتج ان شـــــاء اللـــــه

 :Smile:

----------


## شوق_العيون

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح


جزاج الله خير حبيبتي....

فكره حلوووووووة

----------


## alnaifah

جزاج اللة كل خير

----------


## ام ثلاثة بس

بحمد الله وفضله اتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح 

مشكوووووووورة وانا حفظته عندي على الشاشة

----------


## شموخ_85

بحمد الله ومنته اتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

بارك الله فيك

----------


## قمره

> بحمد الله ومنته اتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح
> 
> بارك الله فيك

----------


## hayoonaa

*(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "))*

----------


## أسيرة الصمت

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "أو المساء" ))

في ميزان حسناتج اختي

----------


## الوردة المحمدية

اللهم اجعلنا من الذاكرين كثيرا والذاكرات

----------


## ام مريم98

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم الاسلام والمسلمين

----------


## وردة الحكم

*(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" ))*

----------


## بنت الوطن

بحمد الله ومنته اتممت قراءة أذكارالصباح

----------


## ام سعيييد

يزاج الله خير

----------


## عيون ح

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "

----------


## سجايا_الروح

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## فتاة راك

تم قراءة أذكار الصباااااااااااااااح

----------


## فتاة راك

تم قراءة اذكار المســـــــــــــــــــاء

----------


## رعشة حرف

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء" ))

----------


## شذى دبي

بحمد الله ومنته اتممت قراءة أذكار المساء 

يزاج الله خير

----------


## tamee222

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء" ))

----------


## شموخ_85

بحمد الله ومنته اتممت قراءة أذكار المساء

----------


## mezna

يزاج الله خير

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

بحمد الله ومنته اتممت قراءة أذكار المساء

----------


## Wolves_grl

بحمد الله ومنته اتممت قراءة أذكار المساء

----------


## "الورد"

تسلمين

----------


## طفلة1984

اتممت قراءة اذكار الصباح والمساء

----------


## سجايا_الروح

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء"

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## فن القفطان

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ))

----------


## أم مها11ري

بحمد الله ومنته اتممت قراءة أذكار المساء 

يزاج الله خير

----------


## Wolves_grl

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## وردة الحكم

*(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" ))*

----------


## لمياء دبي

اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك
ويزاج الله الف خير

----------


## Emy24

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" ))

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عسل نادر

> جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم الاسلام والمسلمين

----------


## سجايا_الروح

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح"

----------


## بنت الاسياد

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" ))

----------


## محبة للخير

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "أو المساء" ))

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار"أو المساء" ))

----------


## rak_girl

جزاكم الله خير وبارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم الاسلام والمسلمين

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" ))

----------


## عشق الضاد

"بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء" ))

----------


## *ام حمودي*

بارك الله فيج

----------


## BNT الامارات

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "أو المساء" ))

----------


## سجايا_الروح

"بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء"

----------


## طفلة1984

اتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح والمساء

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

"بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء" ))

----------


## ريشة

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء
وجزاج الله خير اختي الغاليه الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج إن شاء الله ...

----------


## هوى روحي2

يزااااج الله خير الغلا

----------


## دانة الغلا

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء" ))

----------


## Emy24

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ))

----------


## ما يكبرني لقب

(((بحمد الله ومنته اتممت قراءة اذكار الصباح))
ويزاج الله خير اختى

----------


## ام نوره200

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" ))

----------


## ليبانو ظبي

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "أو المساء" ))
خواتي اللي تكون سايرة دوامها او اي مكان الصبح بين الساعة 6.25 و6.35 تسمع اذاعة القرآن من ابو ظبي كل يوم في اذكار الصباح كتييررررررر حلوة

----------


## ليبانو ظبي

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ))

----------


## أم يزويـه

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ))

----------


## zouzou

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار"أو المساء

----------


## صباح الخير

بحمد الله ومنته اتممت قراءة اأذكار الله يوفقك في حياتك وينولك اللي في بالك

----------


## صباح الخير

بحمد الله ومنته اتممت قراءة اأذكار الله يوفقك في حياتك وينولك اللي في بالك

----------


## ريشة

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة الأذكار ...جراج الله خير.

----------


## عيون ح

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار "أو المساء"

----------


## سجايا_الروح

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار "أو المساء"

----------


## بنت البديه

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووره

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## ريشة

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء
جزاج الله خير...

----------


## قمره

الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج 
تمت القراءه  :Smile:

----------


## AL_REEM

يزاج الله خير

----------


## Emy24

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء" ))

----------


## الأميرة الحائرة

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "أو المساء" ))

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "

----------


## جامعية

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "


 :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan: :sobhan:

----------


## شوق_العيون

بحمد

الله 

ومنته

أتممت

قراءه

أذكار

الصباح



و صباح الخير يا حلوووووين

----------


## العصيده

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح 
جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم الاسلام والمسلمين

----------


## خبله وتخبل

يزااج الله ألف خيير

----------


## Emy24

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ))

----------


## وردة الحكم

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" ))

----------


## شمايل راك

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## توتاا الحلوة

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "أو المساء" ))

----------


## فتاة راك

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء" ))

----------


## أوتار الحنين

تمت الذكر بحمد الله

----------


## فن القفطان

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء ))

----------


## 7awaa

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء" ))

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار "أو المساء".

----------


## فن القفطان

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء ))

----------


## الأصالة

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء" ))

----------


## لمياء دبي

الحمدلله (اللهم اجزي ام اسما عما جميعا خير الجزاء وحقق لها امانيها) :Amen:

----------


## &همس المشاعر&

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء ))

وجزاج الله الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــف خير يالغلا

----------


## طفلة1984

بحمد الله ومنته أكملت اليوم قراءة اذكار الصباح والمساء

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "

----------


## فن القفطان

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ))

----------


## Emy24

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## وردة الحكم

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" ))

----------


## #فرفوشة#

بالتوفيق و يزاج الله خير

----------


## أم سعود..

يزاج الله خير

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكاار"أو المساء

----------


## أندلسية

بحمد الله ومنته اتممت قراءة أذكار المساء 

جزاج الله خير

----------


## جوهرة111

تسلمين الغاليه الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## 7awaa

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء" ))

----------


## ام سمير

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء" ))
جزاك الله خير جزاء

----------


## طفلة1984

بحمد الله ومنته اكملت قراءة أذكار الصباح والمساء

----------


## فتوح ف

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء" ))

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## Emy24

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## قلبي يسلم عليك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح 
يزاج الله كل خير ختيه و جعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## ما يكبرني لقب

((بحمد الله ومنته اتممت قراءة اذكار الصباح))

----------


## عشبة البر

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح 

يزاج الله خير

----------


## أحب البر

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيكم
ونفع بكم الاسلام والمسلمين 
اللهم امين

----------


## طفلة1984

بحمد الله ومنته اكملت اليوم قراءة اذكار الصباح والمساء

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء

----------


## ام عبيد_87

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "

----------


## الشتلية

*
جزاج الله خير أختي*

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## فن القفطان

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ))

----------


## Emy24

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## 7awaa

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "أو المساء" ))

----------


## ريشة

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء ....جزاج الله خير

----------


## لمياء دبي

الحمدلله قريت الاذكار ويزاج الله الف خير عالتذكير

----------


## فن القفطان

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء" ))

----------


## طفلة1984

الحمد لله اتممت قراءة اذكار الصباح والمساء

----------


## Emy24

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح"

----------


## نهادي

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "أو المساء" ))

----------


## ريشة

أتمتت قراءة أذكار الصباح ...حمد لله
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## طفلة1984

اتممت قراءة اذكار" الصباح"

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار "أو المساء

----------


## 7awaa

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء

----------


## MU_UE

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "أو المساء" ))
في ميزان حسناتك يارب 
لاعدمنا

----------


## طفلة1984

اتممت قراءة اذكار المساء

----------


## Emy24

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## ريشة

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح 
جزاج الله خير

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## القنـــــاصة

جزاج الله خير غاليتي

----------


## HUNNY

سبحان الله وبحمده .........

يعطيج العافية وبارك الله فيج

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار "أو المساء" ))

----------


## طفلة1984

الحمد لله اتممت قراءة أذكار "الصباح والمساء" *-*

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

الحمد لله اتممت قراءة أذكار "الصباح والمساء" *-*

----------


## كعبية

يزاج الله خير

^_^

----------


## بنت كشيش

((بحمد الله ومنته اتممت قراءة اذكار المساء))
يزاج الله خير
************************* 
1 " أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ( قراءة آية الكرسي ) ، قراءة ( سورة الإخلاص - ثلاث مرات ) ، قراءة ( سورة الفلق - ثلاث مرات ) ، قراءة ( سورة الناس - ثلاث مرات ) ".

2 " أصبحنا و أصبح الملك لله(امسينا وامسى الملك لله) ، و الحمد لله ، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير ، رب أسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم و خير ما بعده ، و أعوذ بك من شر ما في هذا اليوم و شر ما بعده ، رب أعوذ بك من الكسل ، و سوء الكبر ، رب أعوذ بك من عذاب في النار و عذاب في القبر ".

3 " اللهم بك أصبحنا ، و بك أمسينا ، و بك نحيا ، و بك نموت ، و اليك النشور ".
"اللهم بك امسينا وبك اصبحنا وبك نحيا وبك نموت واليك المصير"
4 " اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".

5 " اللهم إني أصبحت(امسيت) أشهد ك و أشهد حملة عرشك ، و ملائكتك و جميع خلقك ، أنك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك ، و أن محمدا عبدك و رسولك - ( أربع مرات ) ".

6 " اللهم ما أصبح(امسى) بي من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك ، فلك الحمد ولك الشكر ".

7 " اللهم عافني في بدني ، اللهم عافني في سمعي ، اللهم عافني في بصري ، لا إله إلا أنت . اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الكفر ، و الفقر ، و أعوذ بك من عذاب القبر ، لا إله إلا أنت - ( ثلاث مرات ) ".

8 " حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت و هو رب العرش العظيم - ( سبع مرات ) ".

9 " اللهم إني أسألك العفو و العافية في الدنيا و الأخره ، اللهم إني أسألك العفو و العافية ، في ديني و دنياي و أهلي ، و مالي ، اللهم استر عوراتي ، و آمن روعاتي ، اللهم احفظني من بين يدي ، و من خلفي ، و عن يميني ، و عن شمالي ، و من فوقي ، و أعوذ بعظمتك إن أغتال من تحتي ".

10 " اللهم عالم الغيب و الشهادة فاطر السموات و الأرض ، رب كل شئ و مليكه ، أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت ، أعوذ بك من شر نفسي ، و من شر الشيطان و شركه ، و أن أقترف على نفسي سوءا ، أو أجره إلى مسلم ". 

11 " بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شئ في الأرض و لا في السماء وهو السميع العليم - ( ثلاث مرات ) ".

12 " رضيت بالله ربا ، و بالإسلام دينا ، و بمحمد صلى الله عليه و سلم نبيا - ( ثلاث مرات ) ".

13 " يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك أستغيث أصلح لي شأني كله و لا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين ".

14 " أصبحنا و أصبح(امسينا وامسى) الملك لله رب العالمين ، اللهم إني أسألك خير هذا اليوم : فتحه ، و نصره و نوره و بركته و هداه ، و أعوذ بك من شر ما فيه و شره ما بعده ".

15 " أصبحنا(امسينا) على فطرة الإسلام وعلى كلمة الإخلاص ، و على دين نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وعلى ملة أبينا إبراهيم ، حنيفا مسلما وما كان من المشركين ".

16 " سبحان الله و بحمده - ( مائة مره ) ".

17 " لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير - ( عشر مرات ) أو ( مرة واحدة عند الكسل ) ".

18 " لا إله إلا الله ، وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد و هو على كل شئ قدير- ( مائة مرة إذا أصبح ) ".

19 " سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته - ( ثلاث مرات ) ".

20 " الله إني أسألك علما نافعا ، و رزقا طيبا ، و عملا متقبلا - ( إذا أصبح ) ".

21 " أستغفر الله و أتوب إليه - ( مائة مره في اليوم ) ".

22 " أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق - ( ثلاث مرات إذا أمسى ) ".

23 " اللهم صل وسلم على نبينا محمد - ( عشر مرات ) ".

 :Kafara:  :Kafara:  :Kafara:

----------


## أم حمدة2008

جزاج الله خير

----------


## فن القفطان

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" ))

----------


## بنت كشيش

:Salam Allah: 
ا
(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ))
اسعد الله صباحكم بالايمان وطاعة الرحمن
 :Ast Green:  :Sob7an:

----------


## سجايا_الروح

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" ))

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## Emy24

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## ريشة

الحمد لله أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح..جزاج الله خير

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" ))

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار "أو المساء" ))

----------


## طفلة1984

بحمد الله اتممت قراءة أكار الصباح والمساء

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

بحمد الله اتممت قراءة أذكار المساء

----------


## 7awaa

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار ' الصباح و المساء" ))

----------


## بنت كشيش

:Salam Allah: 
(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح والمساء" ))
 :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:

----------


## سجايا_الروح

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" ))

----------


## أم اليمامه

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "

----------


## أم ريم الحلوه

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك..

----------


## Emy24

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## الوردة الفواحة

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ))

----------


## @الوله@

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح الساعة 5ونص "أو المساءالواحدة""

----------


## متواضعة لربي

بحمد اللة ومنتة اتممت القرآءة جوزيتي خيرا

----------


## شجون83

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء

----------


## طفلة1984

اتممت قراءة اذكار الصباح والمساء ^_^

----------


## الضعيفونه

جمدلله اتممت قراءه اذكار المساء

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

اتممت قراءة اذكار الصباح والمساء ^_^

----------


## the quean

مشكورة اختي ....وجزاج الف خير .....

----------


## أم سلامه2006

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "أو المساء" ))

----------


## فن القفطان

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" ))

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## متواضعة لربي

تمت القراءة بحمد اللة

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار "أو المساء

----------


## (بنوووته)

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء))

ويزاج الله خــير أختي.. 

في ميزان حسناتج ان شاءاالله ..

----------


## بنت كشيش

:Salam Allah: 
(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار ' الصباح و المساء" ))
**********************
(اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك)
(اللهم انك سلطت علينا عدوا عليمابعيوبنا يرانا هو وقبيله من 
حيث لا نراهم,اللهم ايسه من كما ايسته من رحمتك وقنطه منا كما قنطته
من عفوك,وباعد بيننا وبينه كما باعدت بينه وبين رحمتك وجنتك يا
ارحم الراحمين)
 :Amen:  :Amen:  :Amen:

----------


## طفلة1984

بحمد الله اتممت قراءة اذكار الصباح والمساء

----------


## منوه الحلوه

جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## متواضعة لربي

تم بحمد اللة

----------


## بدوية وافتخر

*بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء*

----------


## فن القفطان

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" ))

----------


## al7noona

_(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ) .._

جزاج الله خـير أختي .. وفـي ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله ..

----------


## عيون ح

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## بدوية 484

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم الاسلام والمسلمين

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار "أو المساء" ))

----------


## متواضعة لربي

تم بحمد اللة

----------


## uaeeyes99

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" ))

ويزاج الله خير

----------


## فلونة الحلوة

بارك الله فيج وجزاج الف خير

----------


## الهناا

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "أو المساء" ))

----------


## دكريات ام

يزاج الله خير

----------


## طفلة1984

اتممت قراءة اذكار الصباح والمساء

----------


## تامي girl

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "أو المساء" ))

جزاك اللة خيرا

----------


## متواضعة لربي

بحمد اللة اتممت قراءة الاذكار

----------


## فتاة راك

تم قراءة اذكار الصباح

----------


## فن القفطان

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" ))

----------


## ميـــرنا

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم الاسلام والمسلمين

----------


## eslina

*(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" ))

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم الاسلام والمسلمين*

----------


## متواضعة لربي

بحمد اللة ومنتة اتممت القراءة لهذا الصباح

----------


## دهن عووووود

:Salam Allah:  بحمدالله ومنته اتممت قراءه الاذكار .... وجزاك الله الف خير والحمدلله رب العالمين .

----------


## احلى مزيونه

مشكوره اختي الله يعطيج العافيه..

----------


## بيبي لوشن

يزاج الله خير ختيه على الموضوع الرائع 

الحمد الله انا قريت اذكار المسى

----------


## ليبانو ظبي

مشكورة اختي
واللي يطلع من بيتو قبل الساعة 6ونص صباحا يقدر يسمع اذكار الصباح على اذاعة ابوظبي للقرآن الكريم 
انا كل يوم الصبح وانا سايرة الدوام اسمعه
اللهم تقبل منا ومن كل المؤمنين والمؤمنات يا واحد يا أحد

----------


## أم مياسة

ماشاءالله عليج ياليت كل البنات حريصات مثلج 
يزاج الله خير
(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء" ))

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء

----------


## menoo

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المســـــــــاء))

----------


## ام سعيييد

يزاج الله الف خييييييييييير

----------


## طفلة1984

بحمد الله اتممت قراءة اذكار الصباح والمساء *-*
^_^

----------


## إليازيا

مشكورة

----------


## حبوبـ,,ـة

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ليدي494

مشكوووووووووووره

----------


## أم اليمامه

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء" ))

----------


## فتاة راك

تم قراءة اذكار المساء

----------


## طفلة1984

اتممت قراءة اذكار الصباح والمساء ولله الحمد @[email protected]

----------


## بنت حياة

يزاج الله خير

----------


## فن القفطان

بحمد الله ومنته اتممت قراءة أذكار المساء

----------


## "زوزو1"

بميزان حسناتك اختي

----------


## فن القفطان

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" ))

----------


## فتاة راك

اتممت اذكار الصصباح الساعة..5 صباحا

----------


## فتاة راك

اتممت اذكار المساء الآن

----------


## سجايا_الروح

بحمد الله ومنته اتممت قراءة أذكار المساء

----------


## طفلة1984

اتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح والمساء

----------


## بنت كشيش

:Rasool1: 
((بحمد الله ومنته اتممت قراءة اذكار الصباح والمساء))
*******************
اللهم انك تعلم سري وعلا نيتي فقبل معذرتي وتعلم حاجتي فاعطني سولي وتعلم
ما في نفسي فغفرلي ذنوبي اللهم أني أسالك إيمان يباشر قلبي ويقينا صادقا
حتى اعلم انه لن يصيبني الاماكتبته علي وأرضني بما قسمت لي (3).

************
 :Amen:  :Amen:  :Amen:

----------


## بنت كشيش

:Rasool1: 
(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" ))
((((((((((((((((((((((())))))))))))))))))))))))))) )))
-بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم...بسم الله وبالله...بسم الله خير الأسماء...بسم الله رب الأرض والسماء...بسم الله الذي لايضر مع إسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء بأذى...بسم الله أفتتحت وبالله أختتمت وبه أمنت...بسم الله أصبحت...وعلى الله توكلت...بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي...بسم الله على عقلي وذهني...بسم الله على أهلي ومالي...بسم الله على ماأعطاني ربي...بسم الله الشافي...بسم الله المعافي...بسم الله الوافي...بسم الله الذي لايضر مع أسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم...
 :Amen:  :Amen:  :Amen:

----------


## Emy24

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## ما يكبرني لقب

بحمدالله ومنته اتممت قراءة اذكار الصباح

----------


## دهن عووووود

:Salam Allah: بحمد الله ومنته اتممت انكار الصباح ..وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## دهن عووووود

:Salam Allah: بحمد الله ومنته اتممت اذكار الصباح ..وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

بحمد الله ومنته اتممت اذكار الصباح

----------


## فتاة راك

اتمتت اذكار المساااااااااااااااااااااااء

----------


## فتاة راك

اتتمتت اذكار الصباح بعد صلاة الفجر

----------


## بنت الاجواد

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "أو المساء" ))

----------


## الفراشة2020

بحمد الله ومنته اتممت قراءة أذكار المساء 

يزاج الله خير

----------


## طفلة1984

انتهيت من قراءة اذكار اليوم &&&&&&&&&الصباح و المساء &&&&&&

----------


## متواضعة لربي

اتممت اذكار المساء بحمد اللة..

----------


## فن القفطان

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" ))

----------


## Emy24

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار "أو المساء"

----------


## طفلة1984

* اتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح والمساء


الله يوفقنا جميييييييييييييييييييييعا* @[email protected]

----------


## Emy24

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء"

----------


## برق لامع 2

يزاج الله خير

----------


## fatoomi

مشكوره يا إختي علي الادعيه الممتازه ............ وربي يعطيج العافيه ......


تحياتي

----------


## al7noona

_(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" ))_

 جزاج الله خـير .. وبـارك الله فيج .. وربي يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ^^

----------


## الكرستاله

بفضل الله ومنته اتممت قراءة اذكار الصباح

----------


## Emy24

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## دهن عووووود

:SalamAlikom:  بحمدالله ومنته اتممت قراءه الاذكار  :Rasool1:

----------


## فتاة راك

قريت اذكار الصباح قبل الفجــــــــــــر

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء الساعة 4 وربع

----------


## طفلة1984

اتممـــــــــــــــــــــــت قــــــــــــــــــــراءة اذكــــــــــــــــــار الصبـــــــــــــــــــاح و المســــــــــــــــــــــــاء


الحمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــد للــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه

----------


## فطومه

بحمد الله و منته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## سما الأمارات

يسلموو

----------


## Emy24

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## ليلى أم هادف

يزاج الله عنا ألف خير

----------


## ام سالم...

يزاج الله خير

----------


## cream

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" جزاج الله خير

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء

----------


## طفلة1984

فتاة راك دومي وراج ...........

انا بعد انتهيت من قراءة أذكار الصباح و المساء

----------


## Wolves_grl

اسمحولي ما دخلت هاي الفتره,,

لانه كان عندي ظروف,,,

الحمدالله اتممت قراءة اذكار المساء ,,,

----------


## يابعدهم كلهم

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء" ))

----------


## (( عيون ))

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "أو المساء" ))

----------


## جمرة غضى%

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ))

----------


## Emy24

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## Reem dxb

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" ))

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" ))

----------


## طفلة1984

قرأة اذكار الصباح ولله الحمد

----------


## متواضعة لربي

اتممت الاذكار..الحمد للة

----------


## ثوم

قريت اذكار الصباح جزاج الله خير

----------


## أم وديمة26

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" ))

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح بعد صلاة الفجر
والمساء بعد صلاة العصر

----------


## بنت كشيش

:Ozkorallah:  :Rasool1: 
(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح و المساء" ))
((اللهم اغفر لنا ولوالدينا ولازواجنا وذرياتنا واقاربنا وارحامنا 
وجيراننا وكل من له حق او معروف علينا ومن احبنا فيك او احببناه
فيك))
((اللهم تقبل صيامنا وقيامنا))
 :Amen:  :Amen:  :Amen:

----------


## mona 20

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساءا" ))

----------


## طفلة1984

اتممت قراءة أذكار المساء

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساءا" ))

----------


## Wolves_grl

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء"

اسمحولي تاخرت ^_^

----------


## يابعدهم كلهم

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء" ))

----------


## $ شمة $

يزاج الله خير

----------


## Wolves_grl

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح" ))

----------


## Emy24

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## سجايا_الروح

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المسااااااااء

----------


## gla zayed

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء " ))

----------


## غــ زايد ــلا

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء " ))

----------


## الشريفة4

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم الاسلام والمسلمين

اختج في الله
بنت بني هاشم

----------


## Wolves_grl

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء " ))

----------


## طفلة1984

اتممت قراءة اذكار الصباح والمساء

----------


## فتاة راك

اتممت قراءة اذكار الصباح والمساء
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## kind_heart

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح 


يزاج الله خير

----------


## Wolves_grl

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار" الصباح " ))

----------


## فن القفطان

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" ))

----------


## احبه حيل

يزاج الله خير الغاليه

----------


## Emy24

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## reternback

جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء"

----------


## ام اسلام1

جزاكى الله خيرا

----------


## طفلة1984

بحمد الله اتممت قراءة اذكار الصباح والمساء

----------


## Wolves_grl

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار "أو المساء" ))

----------


## $مريومه$

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء" ))

----------


## Emy24

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## علااايه

,, بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ،،

----------


## Wolves_grl

صبااح الخيير حباايبي,,

إن شاء الله يكون صباحكم بطاعة الرحمن,,

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ))

----------


## الكرستاله

بحمد الله ومنته اتممت قراءة اذكار الصباح

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار "أو المساء" ))

----------


## أم سلامه2006

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "أو المساء" ))

----------


## Wolves_grl

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء" ))

----------


## Emy24

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء" ))

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء" ))

----------


## طفلة1984

بحمد الله اتممت قراءة اذكار الصباح والمساء

----------


## بنت كشيش

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح و المساء
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك
 :Amen:  :Amen:  :Amen:

----------


## غصن ريحان

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" ))

----------


## (جودي ابوت)

_جـزااج الله الف خيـــرا ..._

----------


## Emy24

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## الكرستاله

بحمد الله ومنته اتممت قراءة اذكارالصباح

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء

----------


## طفلة1984

بحمد الله ومنته اتممت قراءة اذكار الصباح والمساء

----------


## فن القفطان

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء" ))

----------


## أم طيفاني

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء" ))

----------


## بنت كشيش

:Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone: 
بحمد الله اتممت قراءة اذكار الصباح والمساء
: :Kafara:  :Kafara:  :Kafara:

----------


## أم طيفاني

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" ))

----------


## احبه موت

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" ))

----------


## جمرة غضى%

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ))

----------


## Emy24

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء

----------


## ام_سيف

انا الحمدلله باستمرار اقرى

----------


## متواضعة لربي

بحمد اللة ومنتة اتممت الاذكار....................

----------


## Emy24

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## بنت كشيش

:Ozkorallah: 
((بحمد الله ومنته اتتمت قراءة الاذكار اليوميه))
اسال الله ان يعطينااطيب ما في الدنيا(محبة الله)
وان يرينااحسن ما في الجنه (نعيم الله)
وان ينفعنا بانفع الكتب (كتاب الله)
وان يجمعنا بأبر خلق الله(رسول الله)
اسعد الله صباحكم اجمعين بالايمان وطاعة الرحمن
 :Amen:  :Amen:  :Amen:

----------


## فتاة راك

قريت اذكار الصباح عقب صلاة الفجر

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح والمساء

----------


## طفلة1984

اتممت اليوم قراءة اذكار الصباح والمساء

----------


## دهن عووووود

"بحمدالله ومنته اتممت اذكار المساء" :Kafara:

----------


## Wolves_grl

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "والمساء" ))

----------


## دهن عووووود

" بحمد الله ومنته اتممت اذكار الصباح والمساء" :Kafara:

----------


## موزانه2008

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ))

----------


## Wolves_grl

*(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ))*


 :Sob7an:

----------


## ام نوار

الحمدلله اتممت قراءة الاذكار وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## Emy24

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## عــزه

يزاج الله خير

----------


## AM MAKTOOM

الحمدالله واستغفر الله

----------


## فتاة راك

قريت اذكار الصباح عقب الفجر

----------


## فتاة راك

[](( بحمد الله ومــ،،،،ــــــنته أتممت قراأأأأأأءة أذكار المساأأأء" ))

----------


## Wolves_grl

*(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء ))



*

----------


## طفلة1984

*بحمـــــــــــد الله ومنتــــــــــــه اتممـــــــــت قـــــــــــــراءة اذكـــــــــــــار الصبــــــــــــاح والمســــــــــــــــــــاء*

----------


## Wolves_grl

*(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ))



*

----------


## M-S

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" ))

 :Smile:

----------


## Emy24

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## قمره

> بحمد الله ومنته اتممت قراءة أذكار المساء 
> 
> يزاج الله خير

----------


## متواضعة لربي

حمد اللة ومنتة اتممت اذكار الصباح..........

----------


## عيـUAEـون

بحمد الله ومنته اتممت قراءة أذكار المساء 

يزاج الله خير

----------


## طفلة1984

بحمد الله اتممت قراءة اذكار الصباح والمساء

----------


## Wolves_grl

بحمد الله اتممت قراءة اذكار المساء

----------


## دهن عووووود

" بحمدالله ومنته اتممت اذكار المساء" :AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## فتاة راك

تم بحمد الله قراءة اذكار الصباح

----------


## Wolves_grl

*بحمد الله اتممت قراءة اذكار الصبااح



*

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

بحمد الله اتممت قراءة اذكار الصبااح

----------


## بحيرة المحبة

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "أو المساء" ))

----------


## طفلة1984

بحمــــــــــــد اللــــــــــــه اتممــــــــــــــت قراءة اذكـــــــــــــار الصبـــــــــــــــــــــــــاح والمســـــــــــــــــــــــاء

----------


## galasy

[ [ بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء ] ]
يزاج الله خير , , الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## Wolves_grl

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ))

----------


## Emy24

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## لمسات..

بحمــــــــــــد اللــــــــــــه اتممــــــــــــــت قراءة اذكـــــــــــــار الصبـــــــــــــــــــــــــاح والمســـــــــــــــــــــــاء

----------


## بنت كشيش

:Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone: 
(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" ))

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" ))

----------


## طفلة1984

اتممت قراءة اذكار الصباح والمساء

----------


## فتاة راك

قريت اذكار المسا العصر

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء" ))

----------


## شمسه الشامسي

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم الاسلام والمسلمين

----------


## طفلة1984

* بحمد الله اتممت قراءه اذكار الصباح والمساء*

----------


## shwooog

بحمد الله ومنته اتممت قراءة أذكار المساء 

يزاج الله خير

----------


## بنت كشيش

:Salam Allah: 
 :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone: 
بحمد الله ومنته اتممت قراءة أذكارالصباح و المساء 
يزاج الله خير
((اللهم ربي لا تكلني الى احدولا تحوجني الى احد يا من اليه المستند وعليه المعتمد
وهو الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد لاشريك له ولا ولد خذ بيدي من الضلال الى الرشد
ونجني من كل ضيق ونكد))
 :Amen:  :Amen:  :Amen:

----------


## قلب ليوا

يزاج الله خير

----------


## sarah1944

ربي يوفقج

----------


## فتاة راك

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## Emy24

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## هزي يا نواعم

الموضوع خطير

----------


## طفلة1984

اتممت قراءه اذكار الصباح

----------


## أم غلا 66

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "وجزيتي خيرا...

----------


## Wolves_grl

*(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "و المساء" ))


*

----------


## بنت كشيش

:Salam Allah: 
: :Ozkorallah:  :Ozkorallah:  :Ozkorallah: 
(بحمد الله ومنته اتممت قراءة اذكار الصباح)
اللّهُمَّ أدخلني الجنَّةَ برحمَتِكَ، وأجرني برحمَتِكَ منَ النَارِ، وعافِني من السُّقمِ، وأوسعْ عليًَّ مِنَ الرِزقِ الحلالِ، وادرأ عنّي شرَّ فسَقةِ الجِنِّ والإنسِ 
 :Amen:  :Amen:  :Amen:

----------


## بنت الاجواد

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ))

----------


## the quean

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## سجايا_الروح

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ))

----------


## Wolves_grl

*(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ))

*

----------


## Candle

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء" ))

----------


## Emy24

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## الكرستاله

بفضل الله ومنته اتممت قراءة اذكار الصباح

----------


## ooo الريم ooo

جزاااج الله الف خير وعافيه

----------


## x REEM x

*(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "أو المساء" ))*

----------


## سمرفلسطين

جزاك الله خير

----------


## شموخ عليا

*بحمد الله ومنته اتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح 
يزاج الله خير*

----------


## شموع3

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح  :Smile:

----------


## o-lady-o

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المسااااااااء

----------


## Wolves_grl

*(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء" ))


*

----------


## x REEM x

*(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ))*

----------


## أم ريم الحلوه

بفضل الله ومنته اتممت قراءة اذكار الصباح ويزاج الله خير..

----------


## Emy24

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## Wolves_grl

*(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ))


*

----------


## بحيرة المحبة

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "أو المساء" ))

----------


## al7nan79

يزاج الله الف خير والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## x REEM x

*(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء" ))
،،*

----------


## Wolves_grl

*(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء" ))


*

----------


## بنت كشيش

:Salam Allah: 
(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ))
 :Ast Green:  :Ast Green:  :Ast Green:

----------


## x REEM x

*(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ))*

----------


## Emy24

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## منى البلوشي

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " المساء" ))

----------


## Wolves_grl

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ))

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح والمساء

----------


## سمرفلسطين

جزاك الله خير

----------


## Wolves_grl

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء" ))

----------


## بنت كشيش

:Ozkorallah:  :Ozkorallah:  :Ozkorallah: 
(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" ))
 :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:

----------


## Wolves_grl

*(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح))







*

----------


## LDEHX

بارك الله فيك
أتمت القراءة الصبح

----------


## دبدوبة زوجها

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## Emy24

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## أم ريم الحلوه

بفضل الله ومنته اتممت قراءة اذكار الصباح

----------


## منى البلوشي

بحمد الله ومنته اتممت قراءة أذكار المساء 

يزاج الله خير

----------


## فتاة راك

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "أو المساء" ))

----------


## طفلة1984

بحمد الله اتممت قراءه اذكار 
الصباح والمساء

----------


## Wolves_grl

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء" ))

اسمحولي ادخل متاخره

----------


## ريماس الشارقه

يزااااااااااااج الله الف خير والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج 
الحمدلله قريت اذكار الصباح

----------


## Wolves_grl

*(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ))


*

----------


## Emy24

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## أم مبين

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ( جزاك الله كل الخير )

----------


## Wolves_grl

*(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء" ))



*

----------


## فتاة راك

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء" ))

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "

----------


## فتاة راك

المــــــــــــــــــــوضوع للغلق.. اكتمل 500 مشاركة على حظــــــــــــــــ،،،،،،،،ـــــــــــــي

----------


## فتاة راك

للغــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلق..ههههههههه

----------


## بنت كشيش

:Salam Allah: 
(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح" ))
 :Ast Green:  :Ast Green:  :Ast Green:

----------


## دوده حمراء

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح 


يزاااج الله خير ... الله يجعله ف ميزان حسنااتج يـــــــارب ^^

----------


## x REEM x

*(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ))*

----------


## Emy24

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## طفلة1984

قريت اذكار الصبح

----------


## almnsyah

يزاج الله خير

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء

----------


## طفلة1984

بحمد الله اتممت قراءة أذكار
المســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء

----------


## Wolves_grl

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء" ))

----------


## شجون83

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "))

----------


## شجون83

مشكوره ويزاج الله الف خير

----------


## Emy24

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## همس الوطن

يزاج الله خير الغاليه

الله يجعله فميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## Wolves_grl

*(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ))

*

----------


## Wolves_grl

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء))

----------


## شجون83

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح

----------


## *عيون الدماني*

يزاج الله خير عزيزتي عالموضوع الرائع وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتج 
..
(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ))

----------


## فتاة راك

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "

----------


## بنت كشيش

صبحكم الله بالطاعه الى يوم الشفاعه
*********************
(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح وجزئين من القران الكريم" ))
((اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك)
 :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:

----------


## بتوته

يزاج الله خير

----------


## Wolves_grl

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ))

----------


## x REEM x

*بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح*

----------


## نبض الورد

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ))

----------


## *عيون الدماني*

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء ))

----------


## بنت بلال

يزاج الله خير

----------


## حرم القايدي

يـــزاج الله خـــير .. 

و في ميزان حسناتج إن شاء الله ..

----------


## Wolves_grl

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء" ))

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار المساء

----------


## فتاة راك

بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح "

----------


## بنت كشيش

: :Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah: 
(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار الصباح ))
********************
((اسال الله سبحانه يان يرفع مقامنا كما رفع السماء ويحببنا الى خلقه
عدد ما نزل من الماء ,ويزين قلوبنا بنور الايمان كما البدر في الليلة
الظلماء ,ويطوي صحائفنا بيضاء,ويجعلنا في دنيانا واخرتنا من السعداء))

 :Amen:  :Amen:  :Amen:

----------


## فتاة راك

تمت القراءة

----------


## غناتي

(( بحمد الله ومنته أتممت قراءة أذكار " الصباح" ))

----------

